# aspide vs. slr



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

I am currently using a selle san marco aspide. I have never had problems with this seat, until I started reading all these articles about how it increases cancer and stuff. The articles said to watch for numbess, and I had never noticed before, but I think I am overly self concious and now perhaps noticed a tiny bit of discomfort... I wouldn't do anything about it, as this is certainly just me being overly selfconcious after reading the articles, but how would an SLR compare to an aspide in terms of comfort? Those 2 are pretty much the staples of lightweight high performance racing saddles.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I've never ridden on the Aspide, but have used the SLR for a couple of years with no numbness issues. Are you sure your saddle is not pointed up? I've heard a nose high saddle causes some people problems.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

they both rape my a$$ but the SLR rapes it less


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Why limit yourself to only two choices? I understand the drive for lightweightiness, but shouldn't you at least give your taint a few other seats to test drive? 't'ain't right for a person's taint to feel like it's the focus of the Grand Inquisitor's Ire.

My grollies and glutes are happy on an Arione, but that isn't an Apside or an SLR is it? I made it all of 40 miles on an SLR before my boys threatened to throw themselves between me and the saddle iffin' I didn't find another perch. Switched to an SSM Era K for a while. The Era K, in the end, though, felt too much like it was in my end.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I've had both.*

The SLR was the shape that worked best for me. All day comfort and no issues with the tools, they work just fine whenever I need to use them.




moose8500 said:


> I am currently using a selle san marco aspide. I have never had problems with this seat, until I started reading all these articles about how it increases cancer and stuff. The articles said to watch for numbess, and I had never noticed before, but I think I am overly self concious and now perhaps noticed a tiny bit of discomfort... I wouldn't do anything about it, as this is certainly just me being overly selfconcious after reading the articles, but how would an SLR compare to an aspide in terms of comfort? Those 2 are pretty much the staples of lightweight high performance racing saddles.


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

I have the Aspide and can't imagine riding without it. My experience is that heavely padded saddles cause more presure and numbness. Get a good pair of shorts like the Santini twist gel. That combination of saddle and shorts is so comfortable I never have any discomfort. By the way what articles are you reading about numbness and cancer.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

I just read some articles from like NYTIMES and other forums I read, like slowtwitch (a tri forum)... I'm gonna keep the saddle, I like it, was just wondering about differences in shape/comfort of the aspide and SLR. I will also look into more padded shorts, which make ALL the difference


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

I have both an SLR and an Aspide Arrowhead. Both have the perineal cutout. Neither causes numbness and I suffer from it when I have a saddle without the cutout. The Aspide Arrowhead is slightly more comfortable for me (not necessarily for you.) Both weigh about the same and look about the same. I certainly see them as comparable and competitive with one another. Great saddles.


----------

